# ND Farm Bureau policies



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

got this off another site and didn't see it here so i thought i'd post it. here are some of the policies the ND farm bureau has adopted... Thanks for bringing this to peoples attention Dick.

----------

http://www.ndfb.org/2006_NDFB_%20policies.pdf

Since a U.S. deficit exists and disaster payments are increasing the deficit, we encourage the funding for domestic disasters be diverted from wildlife and conservation programs. -ID#: 901/06

We shall work with townships and counties to develop farmer-friendly, responsible zoning ordinances for animal agriculture. -ID#: 977/06

We support a state pre-emption of environmental regulations with regard to local zoning of AFOs/CAFOs. -ID#: 975/06

We recommend the removal of the "no mow" policy on all state roads because of the danger to wildlife and vehicles. -ID#: 54/06

We believe all zoning authority should be controlled at the township level when the townships choose to do so. -ID#: 669/04

No taxpayer-employed person shall testify before a legislative body unless recognized as such and must testify on their own time and at their own expense unless specifically requested to testify by a legislator and then only when testifying in his/her official employment capacity. -ID#: 498/06

We believe all proposed legislation must be introduced and sponsored by members of the State Legislature only. -ID#: 61/04

We support the elimination of ambient air odor as a regulation on open-air feedlots. -ID#: 836/05

We oppose the development of federal lands management plans with poor information. We recommend that the scientific, economic, sociologic and historic inputs into the development of management plans be of peer review quality. Those directly affected by these management plans must have their inputs given equal weight in this development process. -ID#: 131/06

We support a net reduction of government-owned land. For every acre acquired, a reduction of two acres should be made and/or for every dollar of value acquired, two dollars of value should be relinquished. -ID#: 764/05

We support a no-net gain of government-owned land. -ID#: 128/05

We support the sale of federal and state land back to the private sector. -ID#: 649/04

To help reduce the deer population, the Legislature shall allow transferable depredation tags for antler less deer be made available to landowners, in addition to the regular hunting season licenses. -ID#: 28/06

We should continue to work through all channels toward the end result of considering all lands as posted and closed to public access unless the landowner grants permission. -ID#: 542/06

We support reimbursement by the North Dakota Game & Fish Department to rural communities that suffer revenue loss due to the restrictions placed on out-of-state hunters. -ID#: 825/05

We support offering excess deer licenses at a discount (half price) or first-come, first-served on free excess licenses. -ID#: 778/05

We support North Dakota property owners' rights to continue to control all types of hunting on their property. Property owners or lessors shall decide who hunts their land, and if they prefer, to charge a fee to the hunter for that privilege. -ID#: 159/05

We support any action to repeal the restrictions on out-of-state hunters with regard to hunting zones. -ID#: 823/05

We oppose limiting the number of out-of-state hunters or any difference in season limitations between resident and non-resident hunters. -ID#: 680/04

We ask that the USDA maintain funding for the predator control division of the wildlife services department. The control of coyotes, beavers, wolves, mountain lions and other problem animals is a must for ranchers, farmers and others. -ID#: 980/06

We believe farmers should be allowed to take the necessary steps, including elimination, to keep wildlife from destroying tangible property. -ID#: 938/06

We believe the North Dakota Game and Fish Department should continue to fund an aerial hunting program for coyotes. -ID#: 168/04

We oppose the federal "wild and scenic" designation for any rivers and their tributaries in North Dakota and oppose any wilderness land designations in North Dakota. -ID#: 550/06

We believe that all private property should be considered "Posted - No Trespassing" even if signs or other notices are not in existence, unless otherwise designated. -ID#: 160/05

We support the efforts of the Northern Plains Public Interest Law Firm in its lawsuit against the state of North Dakota pertaining to the issue of trespass. We encourage the NPPILF to pursue other private property protection issues as they arise. -ID#: 613/04

Due to governmental agencies' interest in river corridor preservation, we support the protection of private property rights of landowners against government takings. -ID#: 662/04

We oppose the Conservation Reserve Program. -ID#: 767/05

If CRP is released for emergency haying, the Farm Service Agency should be the lead agency and work primarily with agricultural organizations in determining starting dates and rules for haying CRP. -ID#: 190/04

We support an east end outlet to Devils Lake. -ID#: 178/05

All land that has been farmed for two out of the last ten years should be exempt from state and federal wetlands regulations. -ID#: 868/06

We believe that wetlands or temporary bodies of water in areas of ten acres or less should not be under the jurisdiction of state or federal agencies. -ID#: 569/06

We support renewed efforts to develop a locally managed wetland policy that recognizes the interest of private landowners. -ID#: 782/05

We propose that all farmable land be exempt from wetlands designation. -ID#: 736/05

To decrease the threat of West Nile disease, farmers should be able to drain nuisance ponds to eliminate mosquito-breeding habitat. -ID#: 845/05

We believe landowners should have the right to consolidate wetlands on their own property. -ID#: 152/04

We call on the governor and congressional delegation to enforce the provisions of the lawsuit regarding wetlands delineation on any easement controlled by U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. -ID#: 650/04

In regard to the Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) between USDA and Ducks Unlimited, we believe FSA should move cautiously in working with Ducks Unlimited or other environmental organizations and should instead work more closely with landowners and producers in regard to environmental issues, including landowners and producers in every phase of policy development. -ID#: 914/06

We should actively pursue and participate in the development of a North Dakota Game and Fish Citizen's Commission made up of at least 50 percent agricultural producers and be elected at the county level. This Citizen's Commission would be responsible, in part, for policy development, conservation programs and budget usage of the North Dakota Game and Fish Department. This Citizen's Commission would replace the current advisory board and would have more statutory control over the department's decisions than the current advisory board. -ID#: 722/05

We believe the state and federal wildlife management areas should not be allowed to use controlled burns until after August 1, the same as CRP rules. -ID#: 772/05

We resolve that one dollar from each general game license be distributed to townships for road maintenance due to increased hunter vehicle traffic. Each county would distribute these funds according to certified miles to each township (organized and unorganized). -ID#: 723/05

We recommend that the North Dakota Game & Fish Department and/or U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service should pay agricultural producers for wildlife depredation of crops. The producer would be paid for losses at market price or contract price. -ID#: 806/05

Rather than controlled burns, grazing or haying should be used to control grasses on state and federal wildlife management areas. -ID#: 844/05

We believe that local agricultural input must be considered in the development of any wildlife management plan. -ID#: 627/04

We support prohibiting any governmental agencies, such as U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, from having first purchase or easement rights on land conveyed back or repossessed by the state FSA, other lending agencies, or any government agency. -ID#: 572/06

We believe perpetual easements should be revised whereby all easements are based on a generation, or 20 years, and all payments are on a pro-rata basis over that period of time. With any termination of ownership, easement payments would be returned on that pro-rata basis. -ID#: 972/06

We support an acreage and value cap on state wildlife programs, such as PLOTS, that use private land for public use. These programs should not cause adjacent land values or rental rates to escalate. -ID#: 967/06

Compensation for mitigated acres should apply to agricultural acres, as well as for wildlife acres. -ID#: 787/05

We believe that wildlife property and wetlands should be subject to eminent domain procedures in the same manner as is private property. -ID#: 785/05

We believe that in order to protect a producer from possible violations, all new wildlife easements must be surveyed and recorded and the party receiving the easement should incur the expenses. -ID#: 135/04


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I would not consider the policies of the ND Farm Bureau crazy, I would consider them insane!

Jim Heggeness


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

they're Wacked :homer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

All the more reason to issue more deer control tags and extend rifle season!

:sniper: 
:lol: 
:sniper:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Then Eric Assmansted and his chronies should try to do without the subsidy program. 
Here are some figures to ponder:
http://www.ewg.org/farm/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It appears that the Farm Bureau consists of people who's minds are still back at the turn of the century. Eighteenth century that is. This was the attitude of the west as it was organized and the greedy were trying to rip everyone else off. I'm surprised they didn't advocate slavery also. Of course they were not far from it when you take into account that if they got everything they wanted we would be nothing more than servants. They evidently think god put us all on earth to serve agriculture.

These guys are so narrow minded that if they fell on a pin they would go blind in both eyes.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Wasn't there a group called the "Possy Comotatus" (spelling)....I think they hade the government all figured out too......


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for posting this Rap, It is nice to know our enemy. As a landowner can assure you that I do not approve any of the FB ideas. Some of the worst anti hunting and pro outfitter bills were interoduced by FB politicians during the last session. And what is the name of the Arikara outfitters that keeps trying to get his stupid posting bill in.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

His name is Rod Froelich. The NDFB created this little entity to help Mr. Froelich push posting law agenda.

Here is the website http://www.nppilaw.org/index.html
Read it, some interesting info there.

Interesting group on the Board of Directors.

Mission Statement:
Northern Plains Public Interest Law Firm is a nonprofit, legal center incorporated in the State of North Dakota. It is committed to the private enterprise system and the protection of private property rights. This includes limiting government interference with the use and enjoyment of private property. Contributions are tax deductible.

Legal description: 
Northern Plains Public Interest Law Firm is a nonprofit, public interest law firm dedicated to protecting the legal rights and advocating the interests of farmers and ranchers and rural communities. It is an Internal Revenue Code 501(c)(3) entity incorporated in the State of North Dakota. Articles of incorporation are on file with the Secretary of State.

Board of Directors: 
Northern Plains Public Interest Law Firm is a nonprofit corporation governed by a Board of Directors. The Board sets the policy for the organization, and determines the kinds of cases the Firm should take on.

A board of directors comprised of farmers and ranchers governs NPPILF. The directors are:

John Brown, President
Baker, MT

Rocky Bateman, Vice President
New Salem, ND

Eric Aasmundstad
Devils Lake, ND

John Enderle
Taylor, ND

Jim Lowman,
Fairfield, ND

VaLois McConnell
Casselton, ND


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Ag post in GOP gun sights
Janell Cole
The Forum - 01/22/2006
North Dakota Republicans are optimistic that this is the year they may finally put the 1988 election debacle behind them and reclaim the agriculture commissioner's office for the first time in 18 years.

Republican Doug Goehring of Menoken plans to formally announce his candidacy this week. Goehring was a last-minute entry into the 2004 contest during the state convention and lost to Democrat incumbent Roger Johnson by fewer than 2,000 votes.

Republicans have been gleefully anticipating a rematch ever since.

No wonder they are scared of Jim Lee. They worry that 2006 could repeat, rather than bury, the unfortunate 1988 events.

Lee, who farms near Max and has been on the Ward County Commission for 22 years, announced last week that he'll try, for the third time in 10 years, to get the Republican nomination for the ag race.

Republicans aren't frightened that Lee could defeat Goehring for the nomination. Early indications are that he has no better chance of winning over convention delegates this time than he did in 1996 and 2000.

The fear is that Lee will lose the nomination and then enter the race as an independent. That could guarantee Johnson another four-year term.

It was a similar three-way race that sparked the Democratic-NPL's current reign in the ag commissioner's office. When Republican Ag Commissioner Kent Jones was beset with scandal from a failed Honduran seed potato deal in 1988, the party denied him endorsement for a third term. Keith Bjerke was endorsed instead. But Jones entered the race as an independent. His 14 percent of the votes in November spoiled it for Bjerke and Democrat Sarah Vogel was elected commissioner. The following day, Jones suffered a stroke that left him disabled for the rest of his life.

After Vogel served two terms, her acolyte Johnson defeated Dina Butcher - who had been Jones' deputy - and has remained in office since.

Lee said last week the thought of an independent campaign hasn't crossed his mind.

"I hadn't considered it because I hope to get the nomination," he said.

Lee dismisses Goehring's near miss in 2004 as an indicator of strength. After all, Goehring didn't even do as well as Butcher in 1996, he says. Butcher lost to Johnson by 283 votes.

Republican convention delegates might as well put him on the ballot, Lee says. "The people they had the last three times didn't make it."

But some Republicans don't think the party's fortunes are his motivation and that's why they are concerned he might make it a three-way race.

They worry Lee is in this for personal reasons - personal reasons rooted in court and corporate battles with the North Dakota Farm Bureau and its affiliated Nodak Mutual Insurance Co. over the past three years.

*Doug Goehring is vice president of the North Dakota Farm Bureau and president of Nodak Mutual.*(The insurance arm of Farm Bureau. Farm Bureau collected dues from every ploicy holder, but carries their "membership" as nonvoting.-DM)

Lee and other members of the Ward County Farm Bureau have repeatedly sued Nodak and state Insurance Commissioner Jim Poolman, objecting to changes in company bylaws and elections for members of the board of directors.

All Nodak policyholders are automatically eligible to join the Farm Bureau.

An illustration of their ire: In 2004, the Ward County Farm Bureau members endorsed Johnson over Goehring. They said Goehring had refused to meet with them about their platform.

Meanwhile, the lawsuits continue today. The state Supreme Court could release an opinion any day now on "Ward County Farm Bureau v. Poolman," a case that was argued before the justices in December. Lee and other Ward County Farm Bureau members are still trying to force Nodak Mutual to allow shareholders to directly nominate candidates to the board.

Cole is The Forum's Capitol correspondent in Bismarck. She can be reached at [email protected]

________________________________________________________

So the party candidate for this position will be Doug Goering, VP ND Farm Bureau. Farm Bureau staffs 4 lobbists in the legislature every session. Now read their resolution list at the top of the page and inform your sportsman friends.


----------



## Cinder (Sep 2, 2003)

I usually vote Republican, but it would be hard to vote for an Ag Commissioner with ties to Farm Bureau. Roger Johnson (in my opinion) on the other hand has never met a subsidy he didn't like. I think I will pass and let everyone else decide.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Cinder, Jim Lee is in your party and suing NDFB-Nodak Mutual. Natural choice.

When the candidates are formalized by their parties they could be invited to Nodakoutdoors to air their positions.  I'd like to see those resolutions defended to 100,000 + ND Sportsmen. :wink:


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Dick and other sportsmen on this site, don't hold your breath. Of the 6 letters I sent to them, pointing out the inconsistencies of their positions, there has been no reply.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Goehring seeks endorsement
By Janell Cole, The Forum
Published Friday, January 27, 2006

BISMARCK - Doug Goehring said one of his goals if elected state agriculture commissioner this year is to work on educating the public about the realities of agriculture.

The Republican farmer from Menoken announced Thursday that he will make another run at the Capitol office. He lost to incumbent Democrat Roger Johnson by fewer than 2,000 votes in 2004. Johnson is expected to seek another term.

Goehring said someone asked him during his last campaign, "If you're a farmer, why aren't you wearing bib overalls?"

"And that's in North Dakota," he said, not someone from a far-flung urban area.

"As people become less involved in agriculture, as each generation moves further from their agrarian roots, a distorted view begins to form of our business and how we function," Goehring said. Bismarck was the first of several stops in a two-day trip across the state.

He is also worried that each new federal farm bill is worse than the last one as far as its aid to producers. A new one will be written in 2007.

"Every time they revisit it, they keep taking more things out of it," he said.

Goehring, 40, is vice president of the North Dakota Farm Bureau and president of its affiliated Nodak Mutual Insurance Co.

Goehring and Jim Lee, a Ward County farmer and county commissioner, are seeking the party endorsement for agriculture commissioner at the spring convention March 31-April 2 in Minot. Lee has twice before failed to get the party's blessing.

Goehring said he is not worried his campaign will be hurt by the Ward County Farm Bureau's lawsuit over Nodak Mutual board elections. Lee is one of the plaintiffs.

The Ward County Farm Bureau wants any policy-holder eligible to be nominated to the board. Nodak won't change its rules to do that. It wants all nominations to the board to come through a nominating committee.

Jim Fuglie, executive director of the Democratic-NPL, also dismisses the thought that Goehring has a better chance of beating Johnson this year than in 2004.

"This is not a repeat of 2004," he said.

Fuglie noted North Dakota Democrats as a whole did poorly - President Bush had more than 63 percent of the vote and Republican Gov. John Hoeven won re-election with72 percent - "and Roger still won."

Readers can reach Forum reporter Janell Cole at (701) 224-0830


----------

